# Video Game fans?



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Just curious... anyone here a fan of video games?


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Not realy, unlike my youngest.

Many moons ago, still at uni and the IBM 486 was state of the art, I used to play "Doom". With a lowlife friend  we used to play until 5 o clock in the morning, every night. Every hour some chill out with MTV (that was also pretty new then), beer and some smokeable herbs.
After about a month I got sleepingproblems and nightmares. I could also get very nauseous watching the screen too intensly, it was a bit epilleptic, I guess. That was the full stop of my gaming career.
Now all I do is some pac-man on a stand-alone Namco console (about once a year I hook the thing up to the TV)
Still can't watch the intense gaming from my son without feeling a bit nauseous, but I can see that serious progress has been made in that wonderful virtual world...


----------



## Proms Fanatic (Nov 23, 2014)

Not really, but I do play sports video games from time to time e.g Football Manager, F1, Need for Speed.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Nethack and LARN, and also some old Commodore 64 games, mainly for nostalgic reasons.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

Final Fantasy 7, mainly for the story/music/characters/nostalgia and not so much the "game" itself, MGS 1-3 (plus the Game boy one, it's actually quite good!) both for the story and the game play.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I used to play a lot of playstation games back in high school. I don't really have the time or the money for them anymore 

My favorite games were survival horror [like Resident Evil] and fantasy [The Elder Scrolls]


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

I have never had a video game consol.
I like to play computer games I play the sims 2 every day.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Sloe said:


> I have never had a video game consol.
> I like to play computer games I play the sims 2 every day.


Forgot to mention, I used to play the Sims all the time! Loved that game.
And yeah, Sims 2 was the best


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Grand Theft Auto 5 would be my fav game but I actually never played the game. It looks very artistic.


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

Yeah, I used to play tons of them. But now I stopped because of work and studies. 

Also, I have absolutly no one in my circle of friends to play them so its less fun alone.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

GhenghisKhan said:


> Yeah, I used to play tons of them. But now I stopped because of work and studies.


I also used to play and then pretty much stopped.



GhenghisKhan said:


> Also, I have absolutly no one in my circle of friends to play them so its less fun alone.


I have the opposite problem. Many of my friends love video games, and we do play together sometimes, but my problem is resisting the temptation.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I was a casual gamer back in grade school. I've come to accept that label being primarily a Nintendo fan; now, I only play games when I have nothing else to do(which is rare) and usually they're remakes of old favorites. For instance, I do plan on buying the latest Zelda remake for the Nintendo DS, MM, as a birthday present to myself. That's a given.


----------



## Lord Lance (Nov 4, 2013)

I play Dragon Age II and only have about a dozen or two pending games...


Nevermind, I am a hardcore gamer.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Yeah I play every now and then on PC, mostly RPGs and strategy games (Civilization!), but a little bit of everything.


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Uh yes please! Now I don't play as often as I would like. I like to spend a healthy amount of time away from the TV. But I do love my Final Fantasy. Mainly ten, that's my fave. 12 is a close runner up though, also Dirge of Cerberus <3 Vincent. I like Resident Evil. Jak and Daxter has been on my mind a lot lately though.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Ironically I like the art of video games more than actually playing them! LOL.

Here are some of the video games I have been enjoyed watching or playing lately.

CubeMen (off Steam)
Tomb Raider (Xbox 360 which I don't have anymore and the PC reboot version)
Grand Theft Auto V (PS3 version but I don't have my PS3 anymore due to divorce impending; I want the PC version from Steam)
Battlefield 3 (from Origin on PC)... I want BF4 and Hardline
Need for Speed (any version on PC)
Final Fantasy (7 and 8 on Steam for PC)
Resident Evil series
Star Wars: The Old Republic (I used to be hardcore in this)
Star Wars Battlefront (looking forward to the reboot under the Disney moniker and the movie in December)

And why aren't there any proper James Bond PC games? I really like that franchise.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Albert7 said:


> Final Fantasy (7 and 8 on Steam for PC)


I'm hoping they'll finally release 9 on Steam at some point, I've known 7 & 8 since I was a kid (7 especially has huge nostalgia value) but I never played 9.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Talking of Final Fantasy 7, some interesting news. Looks like a remake is in the works!






I'm pretty skeptical of remakes but they seem to have the look right. It's sorely missing Nobuo Uematsu's music though...

EDIT: Just found out that is actually Uematsu, from the FFVII movie so what do I know?


----------



## SarahNorthman (Nov 19, 2014)

Schubussy said:


> Talking of Final Fantasy 7, some interesting news. Looks like a remake is in the works!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I find it amusing that the narrator's voice is Jecht from FF X. But in all seriousness I am not a huge fan of FF VII itself but I would play the HECK out of this! Final Fantasy always goes above and beyond in their CG. I am impressed. As for Nobuo Uematsu he did music for Final Fantasies 2-12 and 14. I love his compositions.


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to play a lot from about the age of 5 to 15 but then just kind of lost interest while simultaneously getting sick of paying the outrageous prices for everything needed to play them. These days I don't feel playing a video game is a productive way of spending my time. I'd much rather be using that time to listen to music or practice an instrument.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Dustin said:


> These days I don't feel playing a video game is a productive way of spending my time. I'd much rather be using that time to listen to music .


I play while listening to music.


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Sloe said:


> I play while listening to music.


Yeah most games I play I turn the in game music off and play my own stuff. Alan Hovhaness may not be a top rate composer but his music is excellent for being a soundtrack to Civilization 4.

EDIT: I've been playing GTA Vice City recently, got it cheap in the Steam sale and if I hear 'Video Killed the Radio Star' one more time I'll go insane. How did that song ever get popular?


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

Play video games since '80s era, from Pac Man to Tetris. Street fighter 2 in arcade was best memory. Final Fantasy and other RPG in PlayStation (1). Miss the update since playstation 2 because I have more thing to do later in life.
right now, with Android taking part of life, the game situation is also change. I guess anyone heard about Criminal Case, Monopoly (on LINE), Candy Crush.... yes, that's exactly the stuffs now. But of course nothing beat the best year in '90s.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

I play, though not to excess. Biggest titles I enjoy: Mortal Kombat, inFAMOUS, Ghostbusters (2009), FFXV, Rock Band 3 and 4, Nier: Automata, and Kingdom Hearts.


----------



## livale1785 (3 mo ago)

Albert7 said:


> Just curious... anyone here a fan of video games?


Yes I am a big fan of video games. I have many video games but I like puzzle games because that is brain game.


----------



## catdischawsehole (3 mo ago)

livale1785 said:


> Yes I am a big fan of video games. I have many video games but I like puzzle games because that is brain game.


Me too!


----------

